# Anybody Else Watching the Dish Demo Channel tonight?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed it said "Off Air", so being a dummy, I like to try to tune to those channels just to be stubborn!

And instead of being off air... it looks to be showing what amounts to an advertisement for ESPNHD & ESPN2HD.

It has an ESPNHDESPN2 logo on the screen and cycles through various men's & women's college & professional sports clips.

Something different than the fish to watch!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah. Maybe part of the conversion to 720p.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Listed as Off Air for at least 24 hours. They probably will take it Off Air when they figure how to do that to a channel which has been free for years.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the PPV, NBA, and NFL channels also showed Off Air for a short time as well... but I didn't pay as much attention to them since nothing was on anyway.

If they keep showing the ESPN2HD commercial, they will certainly increase the number of folks asking where that channel is!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Shows Off Air 'til 11:00 AM EST now. Maybe something will happen around that time.

The NBA and HDEV1 show Off Air most of the time. The PPV goes Off Air for events and some mornings for the recyle of programming.


----------



## Chris Ruhl (Dec 13, 2005)

OK: Noob question (recent subscriber): What channel (number) is this?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Ruhl said:


> OK: Noob question (recent subscriber): What channel (number) is this?


9443 only available on a HD receiver with a dish pointed at the 61.5 constellation.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Have they gone back to Demo? I just checked and it is same as always was?????


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

langlin said:


> Have they gone back to Demo? I just checked and it is same as always was?????


After going to bed and then waking up again today, it looks like it is back to normal again too.

Guess it was a "bonus" for us late night crazy folk.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, Laurie Farkas is back.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I just tried it, am locked out. Stated as "Special event not available for purchase"


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

garys said:


> I just tried it, am locked out. Stated as "Special event not available for purchase"


try it on Hdtv3 ..The channel just above espn-hd..you gotta have a dish pointed at 61.5


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tonight it is Off air again... only this time it really is off air... and locked out. Last night they forgot to lock us out so we could see what they were showing (the ESPN ad)... tonight it's off for real.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wonder if they are feeding HD advertisements to retailer's DVRs ... 

JL


----------

